# 210G Cichlid tank Updated 11.05.17



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I hinted at an announcement in another thread and here we go!!

I managed to get a 210G complete with lids, stand, Rena XP4 filter, Eheim 300W heater, Coralife reef light, and 2 Rubbermaid tubs of goodies. The best part is it was all FREE!! 
My wife found the ad on Kijiji and made the mistake of showing me. I was then in negotiations with the owner as to why he should give to me instead of someone else. It worked out very well!! With the help of the original BettaBoy(Wallace Chang) and my sons we got it all moved without incident. The person I got the tank from was a really nice guy that just was looking to move on from the hobby, and I was happy to help him with that.

It is now sitting in my basement waiting for a bit of a clean and then off we go.

I already have a pair of Green Terrors that will be going in there but will also be looking to add some other big South American Cichlids.

I will try to keep this updated but progress will be slow at first.

Here is a pic of the tank and stand.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Congrats.
Great
Find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice score!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Great find for sure ... even better your wife help you find it so it was a thumbs up from her as well. 

Looks in great shape too.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

How in the world did you manage this? That is definitely one deal that worked in your favour. Better see a journal start up soon *hint* hint* :lol:


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

How my 210 currently looks.... I like the scape but need to change the mix of fish a little.
Denisonis, Blue Acaras and Blue Phantom Plecos will get a different tank soon. Green terrors, Fire Eel and purple spotted gobies need to go. Have some new stuff coming from Charles soon.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so posting a video didn't work! Aargh


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's try a pic for now while I figure out the video part


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Got it!!!






Occupants:

Breeding pair of Green Terrors
4 Argentea (looks like I am getting a pair already)
3 Silver dollars
6 Denisoni barbs
3 Purple Spotted Gobies (Gudgeons)
2 Electric Blue Acaras
5 Blue Phantom Plecos
5 Flash Plecos
3 Clown Plecos
28 Sterbai Cories
18 Clown Loaches
1 Flagtail 
1 Fire Eel


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great vid Kole. Love the argentea as I've always wanted to try but they always seemed to need to be housed separate due to aggression. Looking forward to watching your progress. Seeing you back in it brings back fun memories. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Tony.... Good to be back.... I have fallen right back into the mts and want more tanks... 3 is not enough!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh and Tony everything I have read and my personal experience of having an Argentea before they are the more docile of the Viejas. I am hoping that by moving the dominant male green terror out of the tank it will cause the Argentea to take over and grow faster.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

looks great. nice work!


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking spectacular!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Great seeing it fully operational. The variety of species should keep it all not only visually spectacular but behaviourally as well. 

The large wood piece certainly fits and becomes a great balance with the fish.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> I already have a pair of Green Terrors that will be going in there but will also be looking to add some other big South American Cichlids.
> 
> View attachment 158961


I have a beautiful breeding pair of Paraneetroplus synspilus, and that I am looking to sell by the end of November, as well as 8 3-5" juveniles between 3-5", if you're interested.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> I have a beautiful breeding pair of Paraneetroplus synspilus, and that I am looking to sell by the end of November, as well as 8 3-5" juveniles between 3-5", if you're interested.


Thanks...I was thinking of going that direction but I have some interesting cichlids coming in from Charles at Canadian Aquatics so I am trying to make room. I will certainly keep in mind though if my other plans fall through.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

OK I can't stop by watching argentea vids..thanks Kole.

Amazing gorgeous fish. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Green Terrors were traded today for 10 large Silver Dollars. Less aggression in the tank!!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Like the addition ... I had a group of full red hook silver dollars that out grew my set-up I think your?s really add to the tank. 

FYI: If your?s are like mine remember they are big plant eaters ... the only plants I could keep with them were Java fern & moss, everything else was lunch.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

VElderton said:


> Like the addition ... I had a group of full red hook silver dollars that out grew my set-up I think your?s really add to the tank.
> 
> FYI: If your?s are like mine remember they are big plant eaters ... the only plants I could keep with them were Java fern & moss, everything else was lunch.


Thanks I really like the action in the tank. Red hooks would be nice but I still feel it was a good trade for both Mendoza and myself....He has always wanted Green Terrors so now he has a very healthy breeding pair.

As for the plants...I only have Java Fern and some varieties of Crinum, which I am told fish don't eat.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great Kole. Are you free this weekend to come for a visit?

Anthony


----------

